# where to measure temp in a hydro tent grow!



## ytrew (Oct 17, 2007)

i have a tent grow and at the top the temp runs 80 i have another therm at the plant base and it reads 91!  i do have a fan blowing over on the plants. The water temp in the hydro buckets run 80.  what is the correct reading and what should it be?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 17, 2007)

You should measure the temp. between the lights and the plants.  The temp should be 75-low 80s without co2 enrichment.  Water temp in hydro systems should be low mid 60s.  All biological activity stops at 80+.  They won't grow well at that temp.  Even with a fan blowing on them you need to have exhaust and intake fans as well


----------



## ytrew (Oct 17, 2007)

i have a tent setup and a squirrel cage exhaust, the tent sucks air through the bottom.


----------

